# 99140 - Emergency Conditions



## TAOSA (Oct 28, 2014)

There is some disagreement in my office as to the interpretation of this code. How do you all use this code and what documentatino of definition can anyone provide.

I really appreciate all interpretations, they will help my immensely!

Thank you all!
Tiffany Huffman, CPC


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 28, 2014)

The only time I would use this code would be for a patient involved in MVA, Motorcycle accident, where the patient is in TRAUMA.

If you define CPT code 99140 it states "An emergency is defined as existing when delay in patient care would lead to a significant increase in the threat to life or body part.

Example:
60-year-old male fell out of a tree and landed on his arm, causing the elbow socket to protrude from the skin (Open Fracture). The man was taken to the emergency room where it was deemed no blood supply was going through the fractured arm as it had severed a major vessel. The physician sent the patient to OR immediately due to the fact time constraints on the limb were compromised due to the lack of circulation through the arm. 

This would be an example of Increase threat to body part.

Hope this helps


----------

